
Facebook Acquires Rooms.com for Messenger Rooms - jamesnames
https://jamesnames.com/2020/04/facebook-acquires-rooms-com-for-messenger-rooms/
======
asdf21
Smart branding... they are really going after zoom huh..

Edit: Site has the hug of death, here is another article

[https://domaininvesting.com/rooms-com-likely-acquired-by-
fac...](https://domaininvesting.com/rooms-com-likely-acquired-by-facebook/)

